# Which Type of Exercise Is Best for the Brain?



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Some forms of exercise may be much more effective than others at bulking up the brain, according to a remarkable new study in rats. For the first time, scientists compared head-to-head the neurological impacts of different types of exercise: running, weight training and high-intensity interval training. The surprising results suggest that going hard may not be the best option for long-term brain health.
> 
> As I have often written, exercise changes the structure and function of the brain. Studies in animals and people have shown that physical activity generally increases brain volume and can reduce the number and size of age-related holes in the brain’s white and gray matter.
> 
> ...


http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/02/17/which-type-of-exercise-is-best-for-the-brain

Summary

Running and cardio training = most new brain cells.

HIIT = slight improvement in number of new brain cells.

Weight lifting = no noticeable difference.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting. I love stuff like that. I will say that strength training and interval training have both helped me to run further and faster.
Now we need to determine the minimum amount for full benefits. Currently I run between 60 and 90 minutes/week. That's not much to serious runners.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Mens sana in corpore sano


----------



## abirhassan (Mar 11, 2016)

*less your weight and keep good health*

Get energizing workout moves, healthy recipes, and advice on losing weight and feeling great from Health com Find out how to manage diabetes and depression, prevent heart attacks, and more……


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Thanks for posting. I love stuff like that. I will say that strength training and interval training have both helped me to run further and faster.
> Now we need to determine the minimum amount for full benefits. Currently I run between 60 and 90 minutes/week. That's not much to serious runners.


I've seen some crazy things posted over the years.

I'll make a new thread and give you an example.

Some say there are "no secrets" in training, nutrition and martial arts.

I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

Hope this site will help you about the best exercise for the *Brain*.


----------



## WNoa (May 31, 2017)

This site looks good. I would try doing some of the exercises.


----------



## stevenbrooke (Nov 27, 2019)

For Brain its really tough to say !


----------



## DaveAlce (Mar 10, 2020)

I strongly believe strength training and interval training is the best exercise for brain.


----------

